# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  2*2=4 /№1. Borka&DVi

## anton_dr

Итак, мы начинаем (чуть позже полудня, но раньше не получилось)

Кто не в курсе, объяснение того, что здесь происходит можно найти здесь.

Коротко о регламенте. 
Каждый имеет право задать только 2 вопроса. Старт полдень понедельника, финиш — полдень четверга. Одновременно мы интервьюируем двоих человек. 2 вопроса, 2 участника, 4 дня.
Направленность интервью предполагается неофициальная, нечто вроде беседы за рюмкой чая  :Smiley: 
Поэтому, задавая вопросы, желательно максимально абстрагироваться от вирусов, антивирусов, и проч. и проч. Это не значит, что подобные вопросы совсем исключены. Просто будьте готовы, что на них не последует ответа. Также может остаться без ответа некоторые вопросы, касающиеся личной жизни интервьюируемых, на которые они пожелают не отвечать.
Так как у Вас в запасе всего 2 вопроса — Вы сами выбираете, задать оба одному участнику, либо разделить их по-братски..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Представляю Вам наших собеседников. Первопроходцев, не побоявшихся окунуться в неизведанное.

borka:
Чертенко Борис Александрович, возраст - пропустим , украинец, коренной киевлянин. Образование высшее, Киевский Политех, инженер-системотехник. Опыт обслуживания клиентских осей - более 15 лет. Интересуюсь вирусами.  
Сотрудничаю с Доктором Вебом как локализатор и альфа-бета-тестер.


DVi
Родился в 1975 году. 
Окончил Московский Авиационный Институт в 1999 году. 
Работаю в Лаборатории Касперского с 2000 года. 
Занимался разработкой и сопровождением антивируса для Microsoft Exchange. 
В 2004 году присоединился к одной из команд разработки персонального антивируса. Наш продукт получил номер 6 и стал основой для всех следующих версий. 
С 2006 года участвую в форуме Вирусинфо. 
Профессиональные увлечения: изучение и прогнозирование методов удаленного заражения компьютеров, изучение поведения ботов. 
Хобби: играю в ансамбле "BriefLove. Уютная музыка": http://brieflove.ru 
Женат, двое детей.

----------


## XP user

@ *DVi*:

1) Какой у вас по жизни девиз?

2) Что вас больше всего привлекает в таком ресурсе как *virusinfo.info*?

Paul

----------


## anton_dr

p2u - 


> у Вас в запасе всего 2 вопроса — Вы сами выбираете, задать оба одному участнику, либо разделить их по-братски..

----------


## DVi

> 1) Какой у вас по жизни девиз?


"Не делай другому того, чего себе не пожелаешь"




> 2) Что вас больше всего привлекает в таком ресурсе как *virusinfo.info*?


Здесь интересные люди, объединенные общей идеей, эффективная методика лечения, занятные обсуждения новостей. 
Других таких ресурсов до 2006 года я не встречал - поэтому закрепился именно на Вирусинфо.

----------


## ananas

Вопрос для обоих участников (как я понял, это два?).
Что побудило вас стать первопроходцами этой инициативы?
Спасибо.

----------


## anton_dr

Борис, про хобби Виталия мы знаем. А про Ваше - нет  :Smiley:  Расскажите, пожалуйста.
И второй вопрос. А почему пропустим возраст?  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> Что побудило вас стать первопроходцами этой инициативы?


Предложение администрации.  :Wink:  Учитывая наши с Виталием многократные стычки, вероятно.  :Smiley: 

ЗЫЖ Чтобы стать опытным кроликом, нужно сперва побыть подопытным.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Борис, про хобби Виталия мы знаем. А про Ваше - нет  Расскажите, пожалуйста.


Дык вот же:



> Интересуюсь вирусами.


 :Smiley: 




> И второй вопрос. А почему пропустим возраст?


Хочется быть не таким старым.  :Smiley:  А так мне 42 года.  :Wink:

----------


## Макcим

> Хочется быть не таким старым.  А так мне 42 года.


Это разве старость? Человек не стареет душой.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

*@ DVI* Какие группы/исполнители повлияли на Вас, как музыканта?

*@ borka* Когда состоялось Ваше первое знакомство с ЭВМ?  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

@ *DVi*:

Чего Вы хотите достичь в сфере своего хобби - т.е есть ли какая-то цель, стремление к чему-то в этой сфере? (речь идет о Вашем увлечении музыкой).

----------


## DVi

> Предложение администрации.


Аналогично.




> *@ DVI* Какие группы/исполнители повлияли на Вас, как музыканта?


Честно сказать, я в детстве и юности очень мало слушал музыки. Считал, что лучше придумывать свое это гораздо интереснее, чем слушать чужое. 
Поэтому музыкальный вкус мой сформирован достаточно странным набором музыкальных деятелей (в хронологическом порядке): "Машина Времени", "Кино", "Наутилус Помпилиус", "Аквариум", "Ноль", "Pink Floyd", "Led Zeppellin", "Queen", "Квартал", "Оркестр Креольского Танго", George Michael, Sting, Al Di Meola, Diana Krall, Tommy Emmanuel. 
Чем дальше, тем больше тянусь к музыке камерной, уютной.




> @ *DVi*:
> 
> Чего Вы хотите достичь в сфере своего хобби - т.е есть ли какая-то цель, стремление к чему-то в этой сфере? (речь идет о Вашем увлечении музыкой).


Очень хочу услышать нашу музыку на радио типа "Релакс", "Джаз", "Серебряный Дождь" или "Маяк". Последние несколько лет слушаю их запоем, и мне очень нравится их репертуар.
Мечта эта пока что кажется недостижимой: если в юности я хотел и мог отдаваться музыке целиком, но у меня не было средств для этого, то сейчас все наоборот - средства на покупку инструментов и аренду студии есть, но категорически не хватает времени. Поэтому так медленно идет развитие нашего славного ансамбля - репетируем достаточно редко, а уж о полноценной продюсерской деятельности вообще разговора нет.

----------


## borka

> *@ borka* Когда состоялось Ваше первое знакомство с ЭВМ?


Если под "ЭВМ" подразумевается любая (не персоналка), то в 1986-м году. Это была ЕС ЭВМ ЕС-1060. А персоналка - наверное, в 1988-м, это была бездисковая ЕС-1941. А потом пытались связать ее с ЕС (но уже с ЕС-1046).  :Smiley: 

2*anton_dr*: На будущее. А Вам не кажется, это может быть обязательным вопросом?  :Wink:

----------


## santy

*@DVi*:

Исполняете ли Вы песни в группе, являетесь инструменталистом, автором музыкальных композиций, аранжировок, текстов?

*@borka*:

Чем отличаются пользователи ЭВМ 80-х годов, от нынешнего поколения "user-ов"?

----------


## anton_dr

> 2*anton_dr*: На будущее. А Вам не кажется, это может быть обязательным вопросом?


Вполне возможно, что по результатам эксперимента будут какие-либо изменения.

----------


## ISO

Вопрос для обоих.
Специалисты вы в широкой области, а вот как у вас обстоят дела с домашним хозяйством, можете ли Вы например гвоздь забить, обои наклеить, обед приготовить? И часто ли вы это проделываете?

----------


## DVi

> Исполняете ли Вы песни в группе, являетесь инструменталистом, автором музыкальных композиций, аранжировок, текстов?


Хорошими вокальными данными меня природа не одарила, поэтому только играю в меру сил на самом простом инструменте - ритм-гитаре. Несколько песенок нашего репертуара целиком были написаны мной в студенческие годы. Сейчас они полностью переделаны аранжировками, поэтому угадать в них первоначальное заунывное мычание, к счастью, почти нельзя  :Smiley:  .
Слова ко всем последним песенкам очень удачно пишет наша вокалистка (по совместительству - руководитель отдела пользовательской документации Лаборатории Касперского) Татьяна Родионова. Основу музыки придумываем все по очереди. Основой аранжировок все чаще занимается соло-гитарист Алексей Хлевной. А в принципе, это коллективное творчество: каждый придумывает что-то свое, потом мы это пытаемся сыграть вместе и записать, потом слушаем запись и анализируем результат.

Я лично горжусь вот этой песенкой: http://www.rockgeroy.ru/view/songs/56060.html
Тут и слова красивые, и мелодия получилась достаточно оригинальная.




> Специалисты вы в широкой области, а вот как у вас обстоят дела с домашним хозяйством, можете ли Вы например гвоздь забить, обои наклеить, обед приготовить? И часто ли вы это проделываете?


Гвоздь вкручу, шуруп забью - по мере надобности. Если что-то более серьезное, то предпочитаю обратиться к профессионалам.
Из съестного у меня хорошо получаются: семга, печенка, пельмени, бутерброды и чай. Мне повезло с женой - она готовить умеет и любит, поэтому показывать мои кулинарные способности приходится нечасто.

----------


## borka

> *@borka*:
> Чем отличаются пользователи ЭВМ 80-х годов, от нынешнего поколения "user-ов"?


ИМХО, знанием базы: знанием принципов работы компьютера и операционки. Пользователи 80-х это были сами себе админы, знали команды командной строки, диагностические и тестовые утилиты и т. п. Они знали, что такое "разбить винт", что такое формат. Первым компом зачастую были клоны РС - "Искры", "Истры" и прочие "Нейроны" с "Роботронами". А у нынешних - первый комп это Р4 с ХРюшей.  :Smiley:  Для них командная строка страшнее вируса.  :Wink:  Они и память тестируют под виндой.  :Wink: 

Речь, конечно же, о значительной массе пользователей, не обо всех. Кому интересно - разбираются в нюансах и тонкостях, разумеется.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*




> Специалисты вы в широкой области, а вот как у вас обстоят дела с домашним хозяйством, можете ли Вы например гвоздь забить, обои наклеить, обед приготовить? И часто ли вы это проделываете?


Гвоздь - запросто, даже молотком по пальцам не попадаю.  :Smiley:  Обои - могу, но без особого  желания и без удовольствия.  :Wink:  Готовить, надеюсь, умею. И люблю.  :Smiley:  Могу приготовить борщ, винегрет, бигос (тушеная капуста с мясом), плов. Много чего могу.  :Smiley:  Готовлю под настроение. У жены получается лучше. Ну, не лучше, но тоже неплохо.  :Smiley: 

ЗЫЖ Не кажется ли вам, что форуму не хватает раздела "Кулинария и рецепты"?  :Wink:

----------


## Shu_b

Поддержим беседу...

Q: Являетесь ли вы автолюбителями, и какой автомобиль является "мечтой"?

----------


## DVi

> Q: Являетесь ли вы автолюбителями, и какой автомобиль является "мечтой"?


Люблю рассматривать машины на картинках и на улице. Цена и тип автомобиля при этом не играет вообще никакой роли - оцениваю по внешнему виду и принципу "нравится/не нравится". А нравится мне много чего: от юрких маленьких машинок до брутальных внедорожников. При покупке ориентируюсь на этот параметр + мнение автомастера + наличие вменяемого сервиса в пределах физической досягаемости + имеющихся денег.

Механик из меня никакой. В свое время я вдоволь наремонтировался старого мотоцикла, что достался мне по наследству. Он буквально рассыпался в руках. Доходило до того, что я с закрытыми глазами мог разобрать и собрать двигатель - и даже не оставить лишних запчастей  :Smiley:  После того, как я с заклинившим движком без копейки денег провел неделю в убогой деревне на краю Владимирской области у приютивших меня на сеновале незнакомых бабушек, дал себе слово больше никогда не связываться с механизмами своими руками - лучше доверить это профессионалам.

----------


## borka

> Q: Являетесь ли вы автолюбителями, и какой автомобиль является "мечтой"?


Нет, и такая мечта отсутствует.  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## eifory

Этакие  вирусные  аналитики с человеческим лицом  :Smiley:  

Вопрос  -   как думаете почему СпанчБоб  дружит с Патриком ?!

----------


## DVi

> Вопрос  -   как думаете почему СпанчБоб  дружит с Патриком ?!


Увы, не посвящен в перипетии взаимоотношений двух персонажей плохого мультсериала.

----------


## borka

> Этакие  вирусные  аналитики с человеческим лицом


Э-э-э... О ком это?..  :Wink: 




> Вопрос  -   как думаете почему СпанчБоб  дружит с Патриком ?!


К счастью, я не знаю, кто это такие.  :Smiley:  Поэтому ответа у меня нет...

----------


## priv8v

вопрос к Borka: 
вопрос к Вам как к жителю Украины - несмотря на то, что творят наши с вами политики есть ли у Вас чувство (и у окружающих Вас людей), что мы братские народы и нам нужно быть вместе, что мы братья, что мы - одно целое, что мы разъединены по ошибке, что между нами сеют вражду и неприязнь недруги???

----------


## borka

> вопрос к Borka: 
> вопрос к Вам как к жителю Украины - несмотря на то, что творят наши с вами политики есть ли у Вас чувство (и у окружающих Вас людей), что мы братские народы и нам нужно быть вместе, что мы братья, что мы - одно целое, что мы разъединены по ошибке, что между нами сеют вражду и неприязнь недруги???


Хм... Сложный вопрос.  :Wink:  Ответ граничит с оффтопиком, но постараюсь ответить в формате форума. Но, к сожалению, "несмотря на" не получится.  :Smiley: 

Безусловно, мы братские народы. Безусловно, одной крови, славяне, близкие по языку, со схожими проблемами. За время после распада Союза многие политики - и наши, и ваши - постарались, чтобы между нами была стена. Стена вражды и непонимания, страха и ненависти, и отчасти им это удалось.  :Sad: 
И сейчас политики на самом верху - и наши, и ваши - продолжают делать так, чтобы мы видели друг в друге если не врагов, то недругов точно.  :Sad: 
Но насчет разъединенности по ошибке - не уверен. Думаю, это было предопределено заранее и свершилось неотвратимо... Поэтому и перспектив объединения в одном государстве не вижу тоже. Пока по крайней мере...  :Unsure:

----------


## natalas

Borka&DVi

1. Насколько Вы  непредсказуемый человек? (Для окружающих и для самого себя).

2. Предположим что у Вас есть возможность загадать всего одно желание и оно точно сбудется.
Каким оно будет?

----------


## DVi

> 1. Насколько Вы  непредсказуемый человек? (Для окружающих и для самого себя).


Достаточно предсказуемый. 




> 2. Предположим что у Вас есть возможность загадать всего одно желание и оно точно сбудется.
> Каким оно будет?


Как бы пафосно это ни звучало - хочу, чтобы был мир.
В семье моей мамы мужчины были военными моряками, и я хорошо помню из детства, что тост за мир обязательно звучал на каждом празднике, когда мы собирались вместе. Военные хорошо знают цену этому слову.

----------


## Ego1st

> http://www.rockgeroy.ru/view/songs/56060.html


зацепило, однозначно в коллекцию треков уйдет..




> бигос (тушеная капуста с мясом)


О_о он с мясом оказываеться делаеться, а то я в армии его много поел но помниться он там делался из тушеной капусты и тушеной воды..=)

DVi как вы думаете, если бы сейчас бросили заниматься антивирусами и полностью отдались бы музыке, смогли бы  чего-то добиться в этом направлении?

borka, нравиться ли вам та деятельность которой вы занимаетесь или хотели бы что-нибудь изменить в своей жизни?

----------


## anton_dr

Приятная новость, для тех, кто не успел задать вопросы.
Интервью продляется до полудня пятницы, в связи с поздним его началом.
Поэтому у нас, почти как у Бабы Яги из "Остров ржавого генерала", в эту неделю получилось 2*2=5  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> зацепило, однозначно в коллекцию треков уйдет.


Спасибо.





> DVi как вы думаете, если бы сейчас бросили заниматься антивирусами и полностью отдались бы музыке, смогли бы  чего-то добиться в этом направлении?


Я прочел замечательную книжку: "Все о музыкальном бизнесе" Дональда Пассмана. И потому могу с уверенностью сказать: музыкой можно заниматься лишь на любительском уровне, ибо она не дает стабильного дохода. 

Поэтому на покорение музыкального Олимпа ни в коей мере не претендую. Просто мне нравится то, что мы делаем, и хочется поделиться этим ощущением с приятными мне людьми. Очень хочется, чтобы этих людей было много.

----------


## [quote]

> Приятная новость, для тех, кто не успел задать вопросы.
> Интервью продляется до полудня пятницы


Спасибо администрации.
2 Borka & DVi.
Три занятия, которыми вы не стали бы заниматься не смотря ни на что. Спасибо.

----------


## borka

> 1. Насколько Вы  непредсказуемый человек? (Для окружающих и для самого себя).


Надеюсь, что предсказуемый.




> 2. Предположим что у Вас есть возможность загадать всего одно желание и оно точно сбудется.
> Каким оно будет?


“Счастье для всех, даром, и пусть никто не уйдет обиженный!" (с) "Пикник на обочине".

----------


## DVi

> Три занятия, которыми вы не стали бы заниматься не смотря ни на что.


Я не смотрю на жизнь так категорично, поэтому еще ни разу не задумывался над таким вопросом.

----------


## borka

> О_о он с мясом оказываеться делаеться, а то я в армии его много поел но помниться он там делался из тушеной капусты и тушеной воды..=)


 :Smiley: 




> borka, нравиться ли вам та деятельность которой вы занимаетесь или хотели бы что-нибудь изменить в своей жизни?


Да, нравится. Насчет изменить... Даже не знаю. Разве что зарплату побольше.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*




> Три занятия, которыми вы не стали бы заниматься не смотря ни на что. Спасибо.


Хороший вопрос...  :Unsure:  Наверное, тем, что записано в Уголовном Кодексе.  :Wink:

----------


## anton_dr

Ну что ж, интервью завершилось. Пока наши "подопытные" выбирают вопрос-победитель, хотелось бы устроить нечто вроде опроса общественного мнения.

Понравилась ли Вам сама идея такого интервью, его формат? Какие есть замечания, пожелания, мнения? Для дальнейшего процветания этого жанра на Virusinfo нам очень важно Ваше мнение. Лучше, если это будет сделано в той теме - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=31557

----------


## anton_dr

Та-дам!!!
DVi  и borka, посовещавшись, выбрали лучший вопрос.
Им объявляется вопрос от natalas.
Победителя прошу в ЛС, для обсуждения приза, и способа его доставки  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> Та-дам!!!
> DVi  и borka, посовещавшись, выбрали лучший вопрос.
> Им объявляется вопрос от natalas.


Поздравляю!  :Smiley:

----------


## natalas

DVi и Borka!
Спасибо за выбор. :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

Примите мои поздравления.

----------


## natalas

> Примите мои поздравления.


Благодарю еще раз и надеюсь , что будет хорошее, интересное продолжение этой темы. 
Первопроходцам мое большое уважение!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

